

Yahoo Launches Online Marketing Dashboard For Small Businesses - ahlemk
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/02/yahoo-launches-online-marketing-dashboard-for-small-businesses/

======
jmathai
The most interesting piece of this is that Yahoo! managed to launch something.
Speechless.

On a serious note. I can't imagine sinking time into any new service Yahoo!
comes out with. I'm not a Yahoo! hater by any means but they've done nothing
in the last 3 years to assure me that they won't just shut this down.

~~~
coderdude
I posted this on TC's comments but that's next to pointless, so here:

Yahoo won't give up YSB. It's one of the few things they make a killing on.
Aside from the monthly fees they charge their hundreds of thousands of
customers, they also get a percentage of each sale on every store they host.

~~~
jmathai
You fail to understand how much the entire company is in jeopardy. They've
lost or are in the process of losing their foothold in every sector they once
were the leader (not uncommon for web companies).

I'd be surprised if the killing their making is growing or rather stagnating.
Regardless, they're shrinking at a rate which means they'll be chopped up and
sold in pieces. At which point I still believe my original comment rings true.

I used to work there and am sad to see an Internet icon fade but you can't
change the facts.

------
nrao123
Isnt this from the original Viaweb investment? Must be one of thier few
acquisitions still making tons of money

------
azazo
The service includes directory submission! Is this 1995?

~~~
specialp
In some cases a directory search is a good thing. Local is one of those cases,
and something that is tremendously broken on the web. I'd much rather go to a
directory of pizza places in my area than do a keyword search of pizza. Yes
this is Yahoo, but local/SMB is a huge untapped market that is not served by
the current web.

The only local business I find with websites are the ones that pay some fly by
night "web designer" to put up some BS templated site with little info for
$2k. Here businesses can do the same thing, but also control their site, get
SEO, advertise, and get analytics for less.

------
pella
only for USA .. ( I could not registrate ..)

